# North American Hunting Club???



## wcbrine (Jan 12, 2007)

Does anyone know what this North American Hunting Club is? I got a "free membership" in the mail and was wondering if it was legit. It is run by a Mr. Bill Miller. Any info would be appreciated. Thank you.


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

:yo: :wave3: Hello and :welcomesign: to Archery Talk wcbrine. Have fun here.


----------



## pseshooter300 (Oct 16, 2005)

Hello and welcome to AT. I use to a member but let my card run out. Check for a website.


----------



## limbhanger74 (Dec 31, 2006)

welcome to the AT! I like their mag.


----------



## ciscokid (Apr 26, 2006)

wcbrine said:


> Does anyone know what this North American Hunting Club is? I got a "free membership" in the mail and was wondering if it was legit. It is run by a Mr. Bill Miller. Any info would be appreciated. Thank you.



It is legit.


----------



## meanv2 (Jan 28, 2004)

Welcome to AT!!

Enjoy all the friends and info available on here


----------



## jva54 (Dec 14, 2005)

Welcome to AT!!


----------



## LJ256 (Jul 8, 2005)

Welcome to AT


----------

